# Liability Issue Ends California Paramedic Training



## Jon (Nov 7, 2005)

Liability Issue Ends California Paramedic Training Class
Stanislaus State finds fault with ambulance company agreement

_KEN CARLSON __
Modesto Bee_

California State University, Stanislaus, has ended its paramedic training program less than a year after it started.

The main issue: Stanislaus State and American Medical Response, the largest ambulance company in the area, did not agree to terms about placing student interns with the company.

The 14 students in the yearlong training program who started in January will get to finish, but there won't be a 2006 class, said Chuck Gonzalez, program director for extended education at CSUS. Recent applicants to the program have been notified, he said.

Stanislaus State isn't the first school to drop the program, which prepares students to apply for the paramedic license. Columbia College and Modesto Junior College sponsored it for five years, then campus officials decided it was inconsistent with the school's equal opportunity mission.

Students pay $7,995 to cover the costs of instruction, textbooks, clinical training and internships -- and not all students can afford it.

No training was held in 2004, and when Stanislaus State rescued the program, it allowed students to earn credits toward a bachelor's in applied studies.

The university tried for several months to work out an agreement for internships with American Medical Response, Gonzalez and others said.

Rest HERE - EMSresponder.com


----------

